# Nanolex Shampoo



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone using Nanolex shampoo on there tt,s?, ive just been reading about it and it has very good reviews


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Never used it but have used many untill J-i-a-B put me on to Johnsond Baby Bath since then I have used nothing else


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ive been using born to be mild for the last couple of years, which i find to be very good, i have only used the baby bath on the roof before a couple of coats of fabsil
have you heard of any comments about the nanolex, yellow tt?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't used the Nanolex shampoo, but I have heard good things about it..

It is basically a wash N Wax product, but it tops up their own sealant, it also has rinsing agents to help the water sheet of the car after washing..

Britemax make some very good shampoo, my fav at the mo..

I don't use JBB, it doesn't contain the right cleaners and surfactants to cut through traffic film, but is ok to use on a very lightly soiled/dusty car..


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks dooka, i was given a bottle yesterday, will give it a try tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

dooka said:


> I don't use JBB, it doesn't contain the right cleaners and surfactants to cut through traffic film, but is ok to use on a very lightly soiled/dusty car..


I think Yellows collection of show and shine trophies might dissagree there


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Not going to get drawn into an argument on this..

But I guess Andy's TT doesn't really get that dirty, or when it does, it is that well sealed, *that it only requires a mild detergent to clean*..

Automotive shampoo ingredients are researched and developed to do several jobs, and one of them is to cut through Traffic film build up. Although your car may look clean after a wash with some baby shampoo, but it won't clean all contaminants on a car..

As a professional detailer/car cleaner (or what ever word you wish to describe what I do), I have tried a lot of different shampoos and other cleaners, and most of the time the JBB just wouldn't cut the mustard,* but as I previously stated on a post above, on a clean car, it will work fine*..

But then again, we all get so hung up on PH neutral products, and that we shouldn't use anything other than, when something more or some thing less acidic or +/- PH scale to clean properly. Iron-X, Wheel cleaners and APC are good examples of non PH neutral products. A non PH neutral product won't just strip protection, it will do it over time, unless in a very strong concentration..

PS. I'm not telling anyone not to use JBB, use what you are happy with, we all see and gain different results from the same product, I'm just stating that there are other products designed for the job and do it better out there..

@Davelincs..

It is just a shampoo at the end of the day, so don't worry about not having a Nanolex sealant on your car. You may find that it changes the water beading/sheeting characteristics of what you already have on the car..


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

dooka said:


> Not going to get drawn into an argument on this..
> 
> But I guess Andy's TT doesn't really get that dirty, or when it does, it is that well sealed, *that it only requires a mild detergent to clean*..
> 
> ...


Was just supposed to be funny dude, not fact based .... Totally agree with you


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Tim, sorry, I miss interpreted your reply..

Kisses and Makes up ..


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

dooka said:


> Tim, sorry, I miss interpreted your reply..
> 
> Kisses and Makes up ..


No worries [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------

